# Aurum-Treffen



## Stunt-beck (20. Februar 2013)

Freerider2109 und ich wollen am 01.Mai in Willingen ein Aurumtreffen veranstalten. Sicher wäre es ne tolle Sache wenn dort ein ganzer Train Aurum´s runter fährt. Es soll eine lockere Zusammenkunft sein. Andere Norco-Fahrer sind natürlich auch willkommen. 
Treffen würden wir uns entweder Abends am 30.04. oder morgens am Lift.

Wir werden Dienstags Abends schon dort sein und dort im Wohnwagen übernachten. Wir könnten dann schonmal uns etwas kennen lernen und zusammen grillen oder ne Pizza essen.

Es wäre schön wenn sich viele finden die mit uns zusammen in Willingen ihr Aurum rocken wollen. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Nukem49 (21. Februar 2013)

Moin!
Is ne gute Idee! War jemand schonmal am 01. Mai in Willingen? Ich vermute mal das es da oktoberfest-artig zugeht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider2109 (21. Februar 2013)

Jaaa 01. Mai ist viel los, aber ist vllt nur 20% mehr wie wenn man samstags hinfÃ¤hrt. Dort ist ja jedes wochenende Oktoberfeststimmungð gibt ja
Gott sei dank auch nen weg auÃen rum, um die Jungs. 

WÃ¤re schÃ¶n wenn sich ein paar norco-rider treffen!


----------



## Freerider2109 (13. März 2013)

Jungs Jungs Jungs, wir würden uns freuen wenn noch ein paar Leuts dazu kommen. Alle mal die Aurums düsen lassen


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2013)

tag die herren
ich nich, aber meine tochter fährt´n aurum
deswegen guck ich hier manchmal rein...

also 01.mai in willingen
und wenn dann noch de sonne scheint...
es gibt mit sicherheit tage, an denen man entspannter in willingen fahren kann

ich bin eigentlich kein schwarzseher,
aber ne halbe bis dreiveirtelstunde wird man dann für die meisten 
fahrten an sonem tag am lift anstehen müssen. is nich weiter schlimm,
die radfahrer, mit denen man in der schlange steht sind ja alle nett,
aber noch netter is viel fahren - was an anderen tagen besser geht.

(für die, die das in willingen nicht kennen: 
irre mengen busladungen werden an so einem tag in willingen ausgegkippt und 
die maitrinker wollen alle mit der gondel auf den ettelsberg rauf - zum saufen.
runter kommen viele ohne gondel, die kullern den hang runter...)


----------



## Nukem49 (15. März 2013)

Muss ich ihm leider Recht geben. Am 01. Mai in Willingen stell ich mir relativ unentspannt vor.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2013)

So Kinners wir haben uns halt überlegt es auf einen Feiertag zu machen da man dann schon am Vortag anreisen kann. Ich z.B. fahre ca. 3 Stunden und das an einem Tag hin und zurück ist doof. Aber von meiner Seite aus könnte man auch einen anderen Park nehmen. Wer hätte denn da mal Vorschläge? 

Grüße Micha


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich z.B. fahre ca. 3 Stunden und das an einem Tag hin und zurück ist doof.



das stimmt
aber andererseits
mtb ist motorsport
(in der saison sind wir an fast jedem wochenende in einem park und der nächste liegt zweineinhalb stunden, der harz mindestens dreineinhalb  entfernt...)

winterberg mit dem größeren streckenangebot liegt ja direkt neben willingen, aber
auch da gibt es an einem guten tag immer eine lange schlange


----------



## jojo2 (15. März 2013)

darf ich noch mal?
meine jüngste wär gern beim treffen dabei
sie fänd auch winterberg sinnvoller...

und jetzt bin ich erstmal wieder ruhig


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2013)

Ich würde auch nach Winterberg fahren. Wir sind übrigens an Ostersonntag in Beerfelden. Wenn Jemand Lust und Zeit hat könnte man sich dort schonmal treffen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freerider2109 (15. März 2013)

Ich finde halt persönlich Winterberg zu überlaufen als Park. Die Strecken sind sehr kurz, man bezahlt viel Geld und steht am lift manchmal 45min an. Klar hat der Park viele Strecken, aber auf welcher Strecke hat man mittlerweile Spaß und bissl Flow drin? Auf 2! Freecross und 4x! Die jungs da, könne ehrlich gesagt keine strecken bauen, siehe Umbau Contistrecke. Dann is der Slopestyle mittlerweile fast nur noch von Fortgeschrittenen und Profis fahrbar, ebenso wie der DH. Mit Spaß und mit nem Rookie dort zu fahren.....naja. Is einfach nur der Name Winterberg Bikepark der lockt, aber die Strecken und deren Erbauer, bauen sich da ja manchmal echt ihre eigenen Obstacles, wo man sich rantrauen darf. In Silverstar/SunPeaks und selbst in Whistler hab ich keinen 7m Drop gesehen. Am dirtmasters is er 4 mal befahren worden und zwischendrin von höchstens 10 Personen, frag ich mich, was soll der Mist?!
Whistler ist immer das Vorbild von allen, da kann nen Rookie und nen Profi fahren auf ein und der selben Strecke. Klar sagen jetzt wieder welche, jaa die haben mehr Land usw. aber hey die Strecken dort, könnte man auch hier unterbringen.......so nun genug zu dem Thema, musst ich mal loswerden und mich würd mal eure meinung dazu interessieren  Und zurück zum Eigentlichen.

Mal abgesehen vom 01. Mai, ist man in willingen wenn viel los ist, in 5min oben und steht max. 15min an. 
Aber die Mehrheit darf gerne abstimmen. Und es geht ja hauptsächlich, um den Fahrspaß und das Fahren miteinander. Also würd ich mich und auch der Stuntbeck sich freuen, wenn zahlreiche Aurum-Fahrer kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Ich finde halt persönlich Winterberg zu überlaufen als Park. Die Strecken sind sehr kurz, man bezahlt viel Geld und steht am lift manchmal 45min an. Klar hat der Park viele Strecken, aber auf welcher Strecke hat man mittlerweile Spaß und bissl Flow drin? Auf 2! Freecross und 4x! Die jungs da, könne ehrlich gesagt keine strecken bauen, siehe Umbau Contistrecke. Dann is der Slopestyle mittlerweile fast nur noch von Fortgeschrittenen und Profis fahrbar, ebenso wie der DH. Mit Spaß und mit nem Rookie dort zu fahren.....naja. Is einfach nur der Name Winterberg Bikepark der lockt, aber die Strecken und deren Erbauer, bauen sich da ja manchmal echt ihre eigenen Obstacles, wo man sich rantrauen darf. In Silverstar/SunPeaks und selbst in Whistler hab ich keinen 7m Drop gesehen. Am dirtmasters is er 4 mal befahren worden und zwischendrin von höchstens 10 Personen, frag ich mich, was soll der Mist?!
> Whistler ist immer das Vorbild von allen, da kann nen Rookie und nen Profi fahren auf ein und der selben Strecke. Klar sagen jetzt wieder welche, jaa die haben mehr Land usw. aber hey die Strecken dort, könnte man auch hier unterbringen.......so nun genug zu dem Thema, musst ich mal loswerden und mich würd mal eure meinung dazu interessieren  Und zurück zum Eigentlichen.
> 
> Mal abgesehen vom 01. Mai, ist man in willingen wenn viel los ist, in 5min oben und steht max. 15min an.
> Aber die Mehrheit darf gerne abstimmen. Und es geht ja hauptsächlich, um den Fahrspaß und das Fahren miteinander. Also würd ich mich und auch der Stuntbeck sich freuen, wenn zahlreiche Aurum-Fahrer kommen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. März 2013)

Ich habe einen guten Filmer angesprochen. Wenn es genug Leute werden hätte er Interesse.


Grüße Micha


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2013)

und?
gibt´s schon interessenten für den 01.05.?
und
hat dann zufällig jemand auch noch ein truax in m dabei?

und
vielleicht kann der filmer ja ein paar nette aufnahmen machen
so was z.b.:
[ame="http://vimeo.com/63995622"]Welcome To The Team - Australian Norco/Lusty Industries Athlete Blake Nielsen on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. April 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit dir aus?


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit dir aus?



ich selber fahr ja so´n ding 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346865

hab also auf einem aurumtreffen nix zu suchen
(würde aber tatsächlich gerne wechseln - vielleicht zu einem truax)
und meine jüngste würd mit ihrem aurum bestimmt kommen wollen,
die ist immer gern in willingen oder winterberg


----------



## Freerider2109 (17. April 2013)

Wenn du wechseln willst! Ich verkaufe meinen Aurum Team Dirt Rahmen. Zustand so gut wie neu! 
 

Ansonsten bring deine jüngste nach Willingen und wir gehen alle ne runde fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Wenn du wechseln willst! Ich verkaufe meinen Aurum Team Dirt Rahmen. Zustand so gut wie neu!
> 
> 
> Ansonsten bring deine jüngste nach Willingen und wir gehen alle ne runde fahren!



So machen wir das


----------



## jojo2 (17. April 2013)

Freerider2109 schrieb:


> Wenn du wechseln willst! Ich verkaufe meinen Aurum Team Dirt Rahmen.



oh prima
dann hätten wir zwei davon
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1287780

(hatte ich schon gelesen, dass du den rahmen verkaufen willst,
aber ich brauch eins ohne doppelbrücke...)

ich denke, wir sehn uns dann trotzdem in willingen


----------



## Freerider2109 (17. April 2013)

Du da kannste auch ne single crown reinbauen. Sieht auch sehr gut aus. Machst den CaneCreek raus und zimmerst dir nen Air dämpfer rein und du könntest vllt auch noch 500m hoch fahren mit dem
Bock


----------



## nelli-pirelli (29. April 2013)

Also ich bin übrigens die angesprochene Jüngste...
Wir sind auf jeden Fall Mittwoch dann in Willingen


----------



## Freerider2109 (29. April 2013)

Ahhh super. Was fürn aurum hast du?


----------



## nelli-pirelli (30. April 2013)

Das hier: http://m.fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1287780


----------



## Freerider2109 (30. April 2013)

Ein Dirt, jaa cool. Dann sehen wir uns morgen. 
Mein aurum ist eig. kaum zu übersehen LE mit Crankbrothers Laufrädern!


----------



## madre (1. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß wünsch ich euch!


----------



## nelli-pirelli (1. Mai 2013)

Ich hoffe das hier wird noch gelesen
Ich werd spontan doch nqch winterberg fahren... Vielleicht sieht man sich ja doch dort oder ein anderes mal!
Ansonsten viel spaß euch heute


----------



## Freerider2109 (1. Mai 2013)

Mmh schade.....dabei is doch Winterberg so unattraktiv wie ne Scheibe Toast 

Vllt sieht man sich ja mal wann anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2013)

So für alle die nich da waren.
Es war ein super entspannter Tag gestern. Wenig Besoffene, tolles Wetter und zwei nette Gesellen plus netter Beifahrerin.

Alle Bedenken wegen der vielen dem Alkehol zugetanen Nichtbeiker waren unnötig.

Beim nächsten mal vielleicht mehr.

Grüße Micha


----------

